# Codes with Anesthesia



## tdxhounds (Apr 10, 2018)

Is there a written CMS guideline for CPT codes (like 23655) that states with anesthesia means general anesthesia not moderate sedation? Or am I wrong?


----------



## awilson (Apr 10, 2018)

Most likely general


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 11, 2018)

This older article states there is a CPT assistant article from 2016 that defines as general, regional or MAC. Conscious sedation does not fall under this definition


https://www.mdstrategies.com/nl_06_12.html


CPT Assistant Special Edition 2006 which states, “_Code descriptors that include the phrases “with anesthesia” or “requiring anesthesia”  indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, *whether it is general  anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care (MAC)*._


----------



## tdxhounds (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you that helps ! It has been a bit of a disagreement in the office and I just needed the written "rule" to back up my statement


----------

